# Guntology: A study of the Earth's most grizzled stomach



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 10, 2020)

This is a thread where we study Ethan Ralph's Gunt and try to understand as much as we can about a truly fascinating entity. I want discussion on gunt geometry, grease-fluid-dynamics, its biosphere, it's gravitational effects, quantum gunt mechanics etc.

Let's figure out what the fuck this thing is and how it works.


----------



## Curious Addie (Dec 10, 2020)

I am particularly interested in the position of the navel.  As we all know, over time and due to gravity and the elastic nature of flesh the gunt steadily stretches slowly and inexorably downward. My hypothesis is that guntal growth occurs in the pendulous lower tip, similar to the meristem of a plant. And like a mark on the outer bark of a tree, the navel will remain in the same position relative to the skeleton despite not being anchored to the viscera. Hopefully in Tampa we will obtain the shirtless footage necessary to confirm my theory.


----------



## Shark Senpai (Dec 10, 2020)

I believe Guntology can be a very valuable science in explaining and showcasing the behaviors of viscous fluids to students. We need to ensure periodic measurements of the gunt are made accessible, so that it might fulfill a role similar to the Pitch drop experiment performed in Queensland.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_drop_experiment


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 10, 2020)

My opinion is it is actually a giant ball-less scrotum.  The world will end if it ever gets the testicles of the blind idiot god implanted into it, grows a demonic penis, and impregnates a whale or something.

The Demon Baby will have nothing on that.

Seriously though look at the gunt.  It looks exactly like a fucking scrotum.  I've seen numerous fatasses and their revolting bellies.  Never mind why.  None of them look like this weirdass thing Ralph has going on.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall (Dec 10, 2020)

Will the Gunt abandon Ralph's body after death and attempt to find a new host?


----------



## buying gf (Dec 10, 2020)

Heavy Rainfall said:


> Will the Gunt abandon Ralph's body after death and attempt to find a new host?


There must always be a Gunt King.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 10, 2020)

The Gunt is a demonic being from a realm far beyond our understanding. It possesses men, wipes their minds and creates the perfect thralls to feed its insatiable hunger. Once the host body has been depleted of energy, it slithers away and possesses another unfortunate soul.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 10, 2020)

As this thread grows I look forward to the invaluable understanding we will gain, I've often pondered if the gunt is sentient and why it appears to be replicating on Ralph's chin and the back of his head.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

I believe we are missing the forest for the trees.  In this case, we need to look at its function, rather than what it is. We'll never know what it is until the gunt is bissected by the coroner.

I believe its main function is to act as a reservoir of viruses, bacteria and other parasites, and in particular, it is accumulating Coof strains to a degree unsurmountable by any computing device known to man, at present.

Perhaps it is mixing with his Super AIDS to create an even more aggressive strain of coronavirus.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Dec 10, 2020)

I've seen a belly similar to the Gunt. My old neighbor was rocking it. Let's compare the Gunt to this man who is a good guy despite his overwhelmingly large droopy belly. Let's look for common denominators and see what makes this oddity real.

Things in common:
-It hangs low out of shirts.
-Both have zero physical activity. 
-Both eat cheap and unhealthy food
-Gross living conditions
-Poor Hygiene 

Things I am fairly certain both have in common but can't confirm:
-Heart Conditions
-Diabetic 
-Face and gunt appear to be only fat parts

Differences:
-Ethan is 5'1 Neighbor is 6'2
-Ethan is an alcoholic pill popper. This guy is always sober.

Perhaps with enough data about other hanging gunts we can discover what makes them and artificially grow one of Ethan Ralph quality to strap on to our troops as cheap bullet proof vests.


----------



## Curious Addie (Dec 11, 2020)

Heavy Rainfall said:


> Will the Gunt abandon Ralph's body after death and attempt to find a new host?


Gator will scurry inside like a hermit crab and use it for shelter.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Dec 11, 2020)

Curious Addie said:


> I am particularly interested in the position of the navel.  As we all know, over time and due to gravity and the elastic nature of flesh the gunt steadily stretches slowly and inexorably downward. My hypothesis is that guntal growth occurs in the pendulous lower tip, similar to the meristem of a plant. And like a mark on the outer bark of a tree, the navel will remain in the same position relative to the skeleton despite not being anchored to the viscera. Hopefully in Tampa we will obtain the shirtless footage necessary to confirm my theory.



I believe the belly button to be the most fascinating aspect of the gunt and may indeed be what is responsible for the deformed shape and the way the skin seems to pull down and inward, creating the classical semi-labial appearance.  My hypothesis is that it actually is a minor Schwartzchild singularity, kept in stasis by the counter gravitational forces of the surrounding body mass and tissue.  It would be very difficult to maintain, given the tendency of black holes to evaporate as they leak Hawking radiation, but Ethan may be maintaining a certain level of caloric and alcoholic intact to ensure the hole's stability and continued growth.  To what end, I do not know, however, I suspect he grows it as a possible defense mechanism to counter some sort of existential environmental threat he calls an "ay-logg".  Further research to support this would of course need to be conducted.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 11, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> I believe its main function is to act as a reservoir of viruses, bacteria and other parasites, and in particular, it is accumulating Coof strains to a degree unsurmountable by any computing device known to man, at present.
> 
> Perhaps it is mixing with his Super AIDS to create an even more aggressive strain of coronavirus.


Is it a Blessing of Nurgle?  When it achieves maximum biohazard load, will it split open, spilling out intestines and releasing horrific diseases into the world?


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Is it a Blessing of Nurgle?  When it achieves maximum biohazard load, will it split open, spilling out intestines and releasing horrific diseases into the world?


 It might burst open, spreading a fountain of blood like an aerosol in a 10 foot radius of highly virulent strains of whatever is in his guts. So Covid, possibly super E. coli and an airborne form of HIV (from his now repressed love for getting cucked by black strangers), chiefly.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Dec 12, 2020)

Clearly if attacked the gunt will burst and spread its spores into the air, infecting others nearby.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 12, 2020)

How does one's stomach get that many stretch marks?


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 14, 2020)

When it reaches full maturity, it will detach from its host.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 17, 2020)

Can prosecutors make a deal for less jail time if scientists are allowed to study the Gunt?


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Dec 17, 2020)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Clearly if attacked the gunt will burst and spread its spores into the air, infecting others nearby.


Like some sort of carrier form? Is there a combat form for the gunt?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 18, 2020)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> When it reaches full maturity, it will detach from its host.


Somebody needs to talk COG into bringing back that Gunt is Gonna Get You video with Warski. Truly fits the Gunt to an XXXL tee.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Apr 4, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> I've thought about this a lot since seeing the video and am guessing that he probably has diastasis recti, a separation of the two groups of abdominal wall muscles.  This condition is ordinarily seen in women as a complication of pregnancy, but can occasionally be seen in men as well, generally as a result of visceral fat related to severe obesity.
> 
> Here is a man before and after developing a mild case of diastasis recti - note that his stomach is also slightly bifurcated vertically right in the middle:
> 
> ...


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Apr 4, 2021)

Since we have new wild gunt footage, taken in the natural mating grounds of east coast white trash, I shall present it here for further study:






If any budding guntologists would like to provide further analysis to contest @Haru Okumura 's excellent thesis I welcome your input.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 4, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Since we have new wild gunt footage, taken in the natural mating grounds of east coast white trash, I shall present it here for further study:
> 
> View attachment 2058889
> 
> If any budding guntologists would like to provide further analysis to contest @Haru Okumura 's excellent thesis I welcome your input.


I'll have to conduct further research on this specimen. I am not an expert but learning medicine sounds more interesting than hearing the kill report. I suggest we pursue the area of biomathematics to carry out experiments/simulations _in silico_ to understand how gunts work. Maybe that's a key to understand complex systems like the immune system, I don't know. I am retarded and alog a fat white trash.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Apr 4, 2021)

There is a logical explanation for the shear mass and blobanatomy of this particular gunt.

This is due to years of combining alcohol, drugs, pedophilia and zenophobia. Ralph is a criminal, a nazi, a pedophile and an alcoholic. When you combine all those aspects it creates a disgusting mass that molds together over time. It was in its infancy after he was released from jail. You can see it building from that infamous picture with Coach Abortion Pill and Dick Molestation. All the stress from fucking that 17 year old girl made it even larger. And after all the alcohol, drugs and seething, it has reached a critical mass that can only get bigger from here. It's only a matter of time before the Gunt eventually gets too big and explodes like Michael Moore in the Team America movie. 






Ironically, he looks exactly like Ralph.


----------



## Funkmaster (Apr 5, 2021)

To understand the Gunt better we need to look at the lineage and genealogy.



Ronnie Ralph
It's almost certain from this image that Ronnie, Ethan's Absent father, has potential guntforce capability.



Sandra Ralph
From Sandra, birther of the Gunt, we see not only gunt potential but signs of deformation and loose skin elasticity likely to explain the weird contours of the gunt itself.

Evan Ralph
OK skitzo theory time. Mythos would say Evan is the Gunt's special needs, wheelchair bound brother... But what if it was a LIE from the Gunt (what a shock) to distance himself from his brother who has fled to MA as a successful realtor?? Could it be??

...ZOOMENHANCE...




redfin.com/real-estate-agents/evan-ralph

The appearance is uncanny and topped off by the gunt genetics clearly at play. Was Evan his father's favorite gunted offspring, fed first at mealtimes by his mother growing tall while the gunt of the litter was forced to cower in his shadow??

Could it be.... TRUUUUUUUUUUUU????


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 5, 2021)

Funkmaster said:


> The appearance is uncanny and topped off by the gunt genetics clearly at play. Was Evan his father's favorite gunted offspring, fed first at mealtimes by his mother growing tall while the gunt of the litter was forced to cower in his shadow??


It looked like Evan inherited all the good genes there were to inherit, while the Gunt inherited the genetic garbage, and is like the cast-off refuse of his entire family's gene pool, created as a pitiable monster so that his other relatives could be at least quasi-human.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Apr 5, 2021)

I know I'm entering the realm of Speculative Guntology with this one, but I think I have determined a possible defensive/offensive use for the gunt itself. We can see the spewing of verbal bile Ralph emits on his world renowned Kill Report™ and his Twitter manages to gather a wealth of jannies within the replies or in the chat. My guess is if the gunt manages to get damaged, a massive rupture may occur due to the internal pressure and explode. This will not only destroy the gunt, but coat its immediate surroundings with this bile in a form of mutually assured destruction. This would then summon a massive horde of jannies in an attempt to "sweep up" the damage that has been done.

Due to the increasing size of the gunt, my hypothesis is that the gunt is only gonna get bigger and its presence more pronounced. Therefore, I claim this as its "second stage." I can only imagine what the third stage could behold...



Spoiler: Artist rendition of the speculative third stage


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 5, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It looked like Evan inherited all the good genes there were to inherit, while the Gunt inherited the genetic garbage, and is like the cast-off refuse of his entire family's gene pool, created as a pitiable monster so that his other relatives could be at least quasi-human.


If you look at post-release skinn(ier) Ralph, he doesn't look so terrible. Laziness, a horrid diet, rampant alcoholism will thrash even the Overman. But chiefiest of all the evils that warp him, the resentment, trauma, existential terror. Even the least self-aware sods have crippling moments where the wave of reality come crashing down. The Gunt is much more than a physical blight. It's true power results in self-hatred, self-neglect, the demand to perpetuate abuses likely suffered as a child. His damage must be justified. His self-hatred must be right. 

The gravest tool in the Gunt's unholy arsenal is not raw fatty matter, but extreme negative reinforcement. A boundless bulbous nightmare. What terror Evan must feel when out of the glimpse of his eye he sees the memories and the realities so viciously kept at bay. We are so blessed, that we may part the net at any time be rid of this evil. But he may not. The Gunt is in his blood. Like twins seperated at birth, the rancid demands of The Gunt are ever-present in his life also. He fights them every day, but, every day Ethan gives in and The Gunt, their Gunt, grows in power and influence and reach. 

Evan cannot escape the fate that was decided for him. Even now, in the dead of the nights following the best days of his life he hears it. Ehcoing in his flesh. He startles awake this night, hearing many homes away: "Daddy! No!"


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Apr 5, 2021)

It is widely speculated that Ethan Oliver Ralph is responsible for a myriad of skunk ape sightings between 2007 and 2011 respectively.
One local Florida resident Dave Shealy claims to have encountered the creature saying "It was walking across the swamp, my brother spotted it first. But I couldn't see it over the grass it was to short," Shealy says. "My brother picked me up and I saw it, about a hundred yards away. We were both kid's then but we'd heard about it and we knew what we were looking at. It looked like a man but it was wearing a snap back and shorts, it smelled horrible."

Judging by the skunk apes range it seems that it's natural habitat does in fact overlap into Virginia. Skunk apes are sedentary creatures and only leave their nests to forage or look for mate's. 
Ralph's habits are surprisingly similar despite making concerted attempts to blend into society, whatever it's intentions are still remains a mystery.






​


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 5, 2021)

How do those gunt belly cells even work?


----------



## jell0 (Apr 5, 2021)

"Study of the Girth's most grizzled stomach," is what I thought I read.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 11, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Therefore, I claim this as its "second stage." I can only imagine what the third stage could behold...


I knew this was coming but still kekked.


----------



## Gefaustet (Apr 11, 2021)

I wonder what type of micro biome exists in the gunt's naval. I image its like the Galapagos islands, with the gunt's largess protecting a variety of unique sub-species never seen by man.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 11, 2021)

Gefaustet said:


> I wonder what type of micro biome exists in the gunt's naval. I image its like the Galapagos islands, with the gunt's largess protecting a variety of unique sub-species never seen by man.


Probably a lot of anaerobic bacteria since there's no sunlight that can enter for photosynthesis.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 11, 2021)

I fear the demon baby for it may yet surpass its father in sheer Guntiness. Only time will tell if I am merely a doomsayer, or a prophet of the worst to come.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 11, 2021)

More evidence for the theory of FTM Ralph: The widening of the gunt-labia matches with Xander's gestational timeline almost perfectly.

The last time we saw the gunt, before Xander's conception, there was far less cleavage. We saw pictures of an ultrasound on Ralph's twitter, but who it was being given to was out of frame. Meanwhile, we have no fucking idea what Faith looks like below the neck at this point, because she's only posted closeup selfies. The most recent pic from Fai is a quilt accidently spliced with the pic of the ultrasound...could it be that she took the picture, and Ethan was on the operating table? As iirc Godwinson observed, Faith is built like a man with broad shoulders, and we only ever saw her from behind...

Ever wonder why the kid will be named Alexander Matthew Bruce _Vickers _instead of Alexander Matthew Bruce _Ralph_? Because Faith is the father! "I'm gonna cum on that fuckin cock" - Ethan Ralph, to Faith.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Apr 11, 2021)

Gefaustet said:


> I wonder what type of micro biome exists in the gunt's naval. I image its like the Galapagos islands, with the gunt's largess protecting a variety of unique sub-species never seen by man.


Interesting.  Ralph does seem to have protection, but I fear it's from the feds rather than his gunt.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm thinking that it's within the realm of possibility that the Gunt is the host of the universe's fattest Trill symbiont.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 12, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> It is widely speculated that Ethan Oliver Ralph is responsible for a myriad of skunk ape sightings between 2007 and 2011 respectively.
> One local Florida resident Dave Shealy claims to have encountered the creature saying "It was walking across the swamp, my brother spotted it first. But I couldn't see it over the grass it was to short," Shealy says. "My brother picked me up and I saw it, about a hundred yards away. We were both kid's then but we'd heard about it and we knew what we were looking at. It looked like a man but it was wearing a snap back and shorts, it smelled horrible."
> 
> Judging by the skunk apes range it seems that it's natural habitat does in fact overlap into Virginia. Skunk apes are sedentary creatures and only leave their nests to forage or look for mate's.
> ...


that would be some shit if ethans line was actually an interfertile species of secluded hominid who some human fucked and bred with,


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 12, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Ever wonder why the kid will be named Alexander Matthew Bruce _Vickers _instead of Alexander Matthew Bruce _Ralph_? Because Faith is the father! "I'm gonna cum on that fuckin cock" - Ethan Ralph, to Faith.


Imagine being such an absolute cuck manlet that your own child isn't even named after you.  Imagine being cucked by _nobody_.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 12, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Imagine being such an absolute cuck manlet that your own child isn't even named after you.  Imagine being cucked by _nobody_.


Imagine being cucked into a platform coded and ran by your biggest fucking archnemesis, and having your (alleged) child you're never gonna meet named after him, while probably having to pay him child support, from the handouts of said platform. This is a cuckception.


----------



## maguyver16 (Apr 12, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> I know I'm entering the realm of Speculative Guntology with this one, but I think I have determined a possible defensive/offensive use for the gunt itself. We can see the spewing of verbal bile Ralph emits on his world renowned Kill Report™ and his Twitter manages to gather a wealth of jannies within the replies or in the chat. My guess is if the gunt manages to get damaged, a massive rupture may occur due to the internal pressure and explode. This will not only destroy the gunt, but coat its immediate surroundings with this bile in a form of mutually assured destruction. This would then summon a massive horde of jannies in an attempt to "sweep up" the damage that has been done.
> 
> Due to the increasing size of the gunt, my hypothesis is that the gunt is only gonna get bigger and its presence more pronounced. Therefore, I claim this as its "second stage." I can only imagine what the third stage could behold...
> 
> ...


According to a study done by Australian biologists, the Gunt will remain in it's parabolic form, even in Third Stage, due to the subject's need to expand it's perceived height in cases of aggressive response (Harley 1993). The form lends itself, in an evolutionary sense, to expand downwards, as opposed to outwards, giving off an appearance of a longer body.

A great resource on Gunt development is Dr. James O'Shaughnessy's collection of essays based upon years of interaction with this species, within it's natural habitat.


----------



## Mr.Downer (Apr 12, 2021)

So how does one's belly become two lumps like ralph's? I made a quick doodle to illustrate what I mean. Shit baffles me


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr.Downer said:


> View attachment 2082292
> So how does one's belly become two lumps like ralph's? I made a quick doodle to illustrate what I mean. Shit baffles me


Looks like his leg fat was tooth paste squeezed from his legs into opposite sides of his gut turned gunt


----------



## FM Bradley (Apr 12, 2021)

The factors required for this particular gunt to have taken this form:

The first is, of course, the sloth and gluttony of the manlet it belongs to.

Second: daily belt-wearing. You'll notice all fat deposits pretty much stop at the waist and cascade over the beltline.  Quite frankly, initiating physical combat while wearing jammypants was a bold move. Memphis Ten indeed, my corpulent friend...Memphis Ten. Jammypants usually require a big fat ass to prevent them from slipping off.

Third: you'll notice, in the helpful diagram two posts above, the upward-swooping concave shape of the Gunt Labia . This is, of course, fat deposits that have formed around where a belt buckle would normally be. This is responsible for the unique shape of the Gunt Labia Majora.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Apr 12, 2021)

I can just imagine Ralph taking a long, steaming dump out of that thing.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2105624


Gunt, why so smooth? 
He should just shave it off and make belly stunts to pay off mama's bills, but NO!!!
He lives to eat, eating himself to death. As Tarski said on... on... on... only J... J... you can improve yourself. You see, Ralph is playing the long ultimate game. He is living his mortal life to the extreme to save the white race. He has planned it out that he is going to be a blind torso, just a gunt. He can be rebuilt better, build back better!!! HAYTURS BTFO RALPHACOP IN THIS BITCH CANT ABORT THE RETORT


----------



## maguyver16 (Apr 21, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Gunt, why so smooth?
> He should just shave it off and make belly stunts to pay off mama's bills, but NO!!!
> He lives to eat, eating himself to death. As Tarski said on... on... on... only J... J... you can improve yourself. You see, Ralph is playing the long ultimate game. He is living his mortal life to the extreme to save the white race. He has planned it out that he is going to be a blind torso, just a gunt. He can be rebuilt better, build back better!!! HAYTURS BTFO RALPHACOP IN THIS BITCH CANT ABORT THE RETORT


So he's just going to turn into Kraang?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (May 13, 2021)

Someone on the ONA forums posted this suspecting that Fat Tomlinson has Cushing's syndrome, but I think the evidence better supports a different pig.

Weight gain and fatty tissue deposits, particularly around the midsection and upper back, in the face (moon face), and between the shoulders (buffalo hump)
Muscle weakness
Depression, anxiety and *irritability*
Loss of emotional control
Cognitive difficulties
New or worsened high blood pressure
High blood pressure (hypertension)
Loss of muscle mass and strength
Erectile dysfunction


----------



## GuntN7 (May 13, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Someone on the ONA forums posted this suspecting that Fat Tomlinson has Cushing's syndrome, but I think the evidence better supports a different pig.
> 
> Weight gain and fatty tissue deposits, particularly around the midsection and upper back, in the face (moon face), and between the shoulders (buffalo hump)
> Muscle weakness
> ...


Explains the four asses, I still have many questions about how a human gets this type of fat. Why not a normal type of fat like vito (the most normal thing about him) ?


----------



## ShadowedBus (May 13, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> This is a thread where we study Ethan Ralph's Gunt and try to understand as much as we can about a truly fascinating entity. I want discussion on gunt geometry, grease-fluid-dynamics, its biosphere, it's gravitational effects, quantum gunt mechanics etc.
> 
> Let's figure out what the fuck this thing is and how it works.
> 
> ...


This is a study I am truly interested in. Examining the gunt.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 13, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Someone on the ONA forums posted this suspecting that Fat Tomlinson has Cushing's syndrome, but I think the evidence better supports a different pig.
> 
> Weight gain and fatty tissue deposits, particularly around the midsection and upper back, in the face (moon face), and between the shoulders (buffalo hump)
> Muscle weakness
> ...


Doing a little reading it seems that this syndrome is either caused by prolonged steroid use, or in rarer cases when someone's body has produced too much cortisol (otherwise known as the stress hormone). No clue on the former, but prison could certainly be a trigger for the latter.

I did some extra searching and dug up this: Chronic Alcoholism caused "psuedo"-Cushing's Syndrome.

Personally, I just think Ralph is a fat alcoholic who does little to no exercise - and by exercise I go by Ralph's definition where mowing the lawn is a "workout". Alcohol is full of sugar, and if we go by what Ade says (I wouldn't recommend this) his food intake is not enough to support his weight.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 13, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Personally, I just think Ralph is a fat alcoholic who does little to no exercise - and by exercise I go by Ralph's definition where mowing the lawn is a "workout". Alcohol is full of sugar, and if we go by what Ade says (I wouldn't recommend this) his food intake is not enough to support his weight.


Is he? The thing he does right after the kill report is stuff his face with coconut cream pies. Corinne showed his studio where we found the box full of coconut cream pies and da gunt is always hungry at the end of every kill report.

Him drinking coke is on par with his alcoholism, a great source of sugar for his gunt where maybe his alcoholism isn't really doing anything because he ramped up his intake of coke (being cheaper might be his reason). Still horrible for a fat man, but it's not alcohol.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 13, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Is he? The thing he does right after the kill report is stuff his face with coconut cream pies. Corinne showed his studio where we found the box full of coconut cream pies and da gunt is always hungry at the end of every kill report.
> 
> Him drinking coke is on par with his alcoholism, a great source of sugar for his gunt where maybe his alcoholism isn't really doing anything because he ramped up his intake of coke (being cheaper might be his reason). Still horrible for a fat man, but it's not alcohol.


Did Corrine show an image of his studio? I've not seen this. If she has fair enough, otherwise I would place her reliability as a notch below Ade's - whose is in the toilet anyway.

That said, either way Ralph is probably 50% corn syrup at least.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 13, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Did Corrine show an image of his studio? I've not seen this. If she has fair enough, otherwise I would place her reliability as a notch below Ade's - whose is in the toilet anyway.
> 
> That said, either way Ralph is probably 50% corn syrup at least.


She grabbed the camera and showed us da gunt crib. His blood has coke-like properties. RIP capillary veins, cutting your legs and hands over Maker's Mark and coke is sad.

Picture of the coconut cream pies


----------



## FM Bradley (May 13, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> She grabbed the camera and showed us da gunt crib. His blood has coke-like properties. RIP capillary veins, cutting your legs and hands over Maker's Mark and coke is sad.
> 
> Picture of the coconut cream pies
> View attachment 2166707


Didn't he provide us with photographic proof of his predilection for creampies last August?


----------



## Big Fat Frog (May 14, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Cushing's Syndrome stuff


Honestly that is an interesting tidbit. I wouldn’t be surprised if he does have Cushing’s Syndrome. The symptoms, side-effects, behavior, and physical traits all seem to match up pretty well. Hell, even the fucking diagram looks like Ethan Ralph and his morbidly fucked-up physique.


----------

